
Monorepo - Croaky
https://medium.com/interstellar/monorepo-e1847cbd6800
======
jamietanna
This is an interesting look at how a monorepo can be used - I've [blogged
about merging microrepos into a
monorepo]([https://www.jvt.me/posts/2018/06/01/git-subtree-
monorepo/](https://www.jvt.me/posts/2018/06/01/git-subtree-monorepo/)) to get
you started.

